# Oil Painting Art Exhibition - Melbourne



## Sara Paxton Artworks (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi Friends,

My latest oil painting art exhibition will be held at Without Pier Gallery in Melbourne from 27th July to 8th of August. I am featuring some great landscape works and also sharing the exhibition with two other outstanding artists. Here are the details for the art exhibition if you are interested!









Hope to see you all there


----------

